# Advice needed Please!



## tammie1703 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all, 

Just found this forum

A bit of advice is needed, my family and i were considering Spain to move (currently living in Uk) but now considering the USA. St Charles in Illinios to be precise! I have a half Sister who lives there. 

I no the route of getting in via her is VERY long, we have a buisness here in the UK and properties after selling buisness and family home we will have about 1.2million pounds, which way would you suggest maybe entering the USA,in a quicker way than sister route? (We are 28 and 42 so would need something to do there anyway,maybe buisness visa route?Always wanted to run and own a coffee shop!)

Will we be able to speed up the sister route because we have money or do they not consider that in the application?

Your views and advice would be good!


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

tammie1703 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just found this forum
> 
> ...


EB5 visa , Invest $500,000 for two years and get green cards straight away . Just Google EB5 visa.


----------



## tammie1703 (Sep 4, 2008)

RICHNTRISH said:


> EB5 visa , Invest $500,000 for two years and get green cards straight away . Just Google EB5 visa.



Thanks Rich,but i am confused with the EB5 visa, they also say it is coming to an end sept 2008! 

It says that you have to invest $1 million or $500,000 to a regional center, what is a regional centre

Why only for two years? do you get your money back then, and do you have to pay a part in the 'investment'

Been reading up on everything and my head is hurting!


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

tammie1703 said:


> Thanks Rich,but i am confused with the EB5 visa, they also say it is coming to an end sept 2008!
> 
> It says that you have to invest $1 million or $500,000 to a regional center, what is a regional centre
> 
> ...


Yes it is coming to an end in September but its a pretty good chance it will be extended as it was very succesful in boosting their economy . 
After 2 years you can apply to sell your investment on , not sure how long it takes to do this though i think it depends which regional centre you invest in . Some pay better interest than others but some are easier to sell on than others apparantly.
Your head will stop hurting eventually keep reading.


----------



## tammie1703 (Sep 4, 2008)

RICHNTRISH said:


> Yes it is coming to an end in September but its a pretty good chance it will be extended as it was very succesful in boosting their economy .
> After 2 years you can apply to sell your investment on , not sure how long it takes to do this though i think it depends which regional centre you invest in . Some pay better interest than others but some are easier to sell on than others apparantly.
> Your head will stop hurting eventually keep reading.


Thanks  I will!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If extensions require an act of Congress, it may well not go through. First, it's a Congress that is waiting for a new president before it does anything. Second, I'm not sure it's capable of doing anything anyway. Third, the trend is to cut down on ways to immigrate, not increase them. Immigration itself is becoming more and more unpopular, not just illegal immigration. 

We have a terribly high population growth rate, and are getting 2 million immigrants a year. Worse, most of these immigrants are coming from countries where large families are the rule, so they are arriving and then having six or seven children. Now, these newborn Americans will grow up and have only two or three kids, but if there are seven of them...you see the problem.

There may be little incentive for a member of Congress to extend the option.

If it is extended, please be wary of companies that offer to take your money and set up everything for you. Lots of fraud out there.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

It just boggles my mind to think that you can actually BUY a Green Card. Sure, it costs a million bucks, but where are our PRINCIPLES?

....

sorry, I just realised how dumb that sounds


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

tammie1703 said:


> we have a buisness here in the UK


If the UK business qualifies and can be run remotely by a partner or manager while you're over here, buy the coffee shop and transfer yourselves over here on an L1a.

All depends whether your current business is substantial enough.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm not sure that just having the money is enough. Doesn't the business have to employ a certain number of people for a couple of years?


----------

